# BIG Cube Giveaway



## cubernya (Dec 19, 2011)

*BIG Cube Giveaway - Poll now up!*

*Alright. At first, I thought this was fairly straitforward, but as it went through my mind, it seems a bit more complex now. I hope everyone understands this. If you have any questions, post below.*

Create a ~30 second video (±5 seconds) about cubing. It can have anything you want, but please no excessive swearing for the kids on the forums. After the deadline, there will be a poll put up on this thread. This will allow the public to vote on the top ones (for what ones to be put into the poll, PM me).

For the kind of videos I am looking for, I would like to see ones similar to the cube down the stairs one (you know what I'm talking about), speedBLD, speedBLD big cubes (this should be fun), extremely lucky solves, humorous videos, anything along those lines.

You are restricted to one video, so use your entry wisely. The deadline for entries is midnight, January 1st, 2012. Any submissions past this are invalid. The poll should be put up a couple days later, after some talking among the members that could help (if you're interested, message me immediately). The poll will run for 3 days, after which the winners will be declared.

It'll be interesting to see who wins this, and what kind of video it will be. If there is a tie between any positions (such as 3rd and 4th), then a new poll will be posted between those people. The winner will be declared, and take the higher place.

Good luck,
theZcuber



*10 CURRENT ENTRIES as of 12/29* (one entry submitted in private, released after closing deadline)


Spoiler



MaeLSTRoM





PandaCuber





Kirjava





IMSLOW1097





Andri Maulana





Yes, We Can!





Samkli





angham





Czery





Guus


----------



## mmitchev (Dec 19, 2011)

Can we take clips from other videos not being submitted to the competition and use them in ours?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 19, 2011)

If it's like a collage or bits and pieces, yes. If it's just raw clip reuploaded, no.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks fun, and I think I may have ideas...


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 19, 2011)

I know I wont win, but ill try anyway. Really wish i had a cube bigger than 4x4.


----------



## mycube (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I´ll make a video. If I have it should I post it or send you a message with it?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 19, 2011)

If you want others to see what they're up against, post it. If you wantnto be secrative, PM it (and post saying you submitted yours)


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

Does it have to be 30 seconds? I kinda passed it by 2 minutes. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE accept it. I really want a BIG CUBE. 
Just watch it.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...4x4-SpeedBLD-Relay-(UWR-)&p=687802#post687802

or direct video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhABt4Qd-sA


----------



## cubernya (Dec 21, 2011)

I was actually just watching it. However, if you speed it up, take certain parts, or just take the last 30ish seconds, it'll be acceptable...2 minutes over is a bit much


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I was actually just watching it. However, if you speed it up, take certain parts, or just take the last 30ish seconds, it'll be acceptable...2 minutes over is a bit much


 
Here you go sir. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTklpQ28E1w

I hope you love it


----------



## cubernya (Dec 21, 2011)

Left my comment. I'd like to see more participation in this, though. I was expecting this to have a lot more posts


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Left my comment. I'd like to see more participation in this, though. I was expecting this to have a lot more posts


 
I was thinking the EXACT OPPOSITE! Lol xD


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Left my comment. I'd like to see more participation in this, though. I was expecting this to have a lot more posts


 
And to your comment, lol okay im going to do ANOTHER remake of that video. GAHH. haha


----------



## cubernya (Dec 21, 2011)

By the way: I will give my advice on what I think should happen (if anything) with the video. Of course, this means the later you enter, the less time you have to fix stuff.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 21, 2011)

Do I have to upload the video to Youtube, or could I upload it to my Cubing Tumblr instead?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 21, 2011)

Preferrably youtube, since then it can be embedded in a post. If you don't want to though, it will still be accepted.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 21, 2011)

lol SSv1


----------



## MostEd (Dec 21, 2011)

Imma make something... oh i know....


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 21, 2011)

when you say "cubes of your choice" does that mean you could "choose" them all


----------



## GlowingSausage (Dec 21, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> when you say "cubes of your choice" does that mean you could "choose" them all


 
Read it again. It says "Winners choose ONE cube" just over the rewards.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think this should suffice. (Minus the ending which is for links)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 21, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> I think this should suffice. (Minus the ending which is for links)


 
Ok, so make it so it's just the first 30 seconds (it all fits in 30 seconds anyway )


----------



## Dayansolver375 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about when you say "down the stairs one." Please explain. (I'm new here. Just registered yesterday.)


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it okay if my video is 36 seconds?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 22, 2011)

I would say that's close enough to the +- 5 seconds 

As long as it's not like 40+ it's fine. That goes for everybody


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 22, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I would say that's close enough to the +- 5 seconds
> 
> As long as it's not like 40+ it's fine. That goes for everybody


 
Yesss, sweet. Gunna upload tomorrow.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 22, 2011)

Here you go sir, my entry


----------



## samkli (Dec 22, 2011)

Dayansolver375 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about when you say "down the stairs one." Please explain. (I'm new here. Just registered yesterday.)


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaTUkd948JM


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 22, 2011)

samkli said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaTUkd948JM


 
lol thats funny


----------



## cubernya (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks. I was having trouble finding it, so I ended up watching this, which was still funny (when the cat tried eating the cube)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 26, 2011)

No more entries? I really want to have more than 2 entries.

Penguino, you can submit yours if you trim it to 30 seconds.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## buelercuber (Dec 26, 2011)

figured this be a surprise challenge, to much disappoint, it is not however. I am now leaving.


----------



## samkli (Dec 26, 2011)

I will post my entry on Wednesday probably.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awkward...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gnim_e4OZM&list=UUW37U9h-qT-kJIu__TBjmig&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 27, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/6cHkxA5lRnQ[/video]

i need to speed up the video to keep the length around 35 second...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 27, 2011)

heh


----------



## mycube (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope i can make my entry till friday..


----------



## cubernya (Dec 27, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/6cHkxA5lRnQ[/video]
> 
> i need to speed up the video to keep the length around 35 second...


 
The time is perfectly OK


----------



## cubernya (Dec 29, 2011)

There are currently 7 entries. 6 public, 1 private. I have just messaged 3 of you to remind you of the contest, since you said you would post (or had to shorten) but never have.

Just a reminder, this ends New Year's at midnight. Then a poll will be put up with links to the videos.

I have also just changed the prizes, so it is a discount for all people entering (over 9 people I will add to the list).


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is my entry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzPu87ZvlLI


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

Samkli, sorry, but it's 5-10 seconds too long.


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Samkli, sorry, but it's 5-10 seconds too long.


 
Okay, How about this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiZNtuOh_XY


----------



## angham (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there a price limit on how much u can order with the discount?
Also can u buy ur private sale items with the dicount?
And on a sidenote, when do u expect a restock of timers?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

angham said:


> Is there a price limit on how much u can order with the discount?
> Also can u buy ur private sale items with the dicount?
> And on a sidenote, when do u expect a restock of timers?


 
No limit
No discount on private items
No restock - they're not being made anymore


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> No limit



So you could order stuff for 1000 dollars and only pay 100 dollars?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

If you come in first


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 31, 2011)

Hm? Why you changed the prizes, theZcuber?

I'm 15 year old boy, my parents don't have paypal and i seems can't get money from them this month..

Just in case, if i got 3rd place, what should i do?
i can get one free cube from the old prizes, but it seems i can't get any cube from the new prizes...


----------



## cubernya (Dec 31, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> Hm? Why you changed the prizes, theZcuber?
> 
> I'm 15 year old boy, my parents don't have paypal and i seems can't get money from them this month..
> 
> ...


 
You don't need a PayPal account to use PayPal. Just give them the money that the cube would cost, it's not that much if you come in 3rd (70% off)


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

I think andri is mocking my video...lol

Discounts for each place
1st : 90% off each puzzle
2nd : 80% off each puzzle
3st : 70% each puzzle
4nd : 60% off each puzzle
5rd : 50% each puzzle
6th : 40% off each puzzle
7th : 30% each puzzle
8th : 20% off each puzzle
9th : 10% off each puzzle

That^^. What do you mean by "x% off each puzzle"?
do i buy 1 puzzle and get x% off that 1 puzzle? Or can i buy as many puzzles as i want with total discount?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 31, 2011)

Currently at 9 entries. There is 10.5 hours left to submit entries. I'm currently waiting on mycube's through email, when I will upload it to youtube (he can't upload videos)

Just a quick question though, should I put the poll up around half an hour before midnight, or the next day?


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Currently at 9 entries. There is 10.5 hours left to submit entries. I'm currently waiting on mycube's through email, when I will upload it to youtube (he can't upload videos)
> 
> Just a quick question though, should I put the poll up around half an hour before midnight, or the next day?


 
answer my question?
Before.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 31, 2011)

Oops, I never even saw that post. It says off each puzzle, so that discount is to the entire order


----------



## angham (Dec 31, 2011)

Kind of stupid




Vote me!


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Dec 31, 2011)

angham said:


> Kind of stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I found that extremely hilarious.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I think andri is *mocking* my video...lol


 
What? Of course not.
For what reason i mock your video?


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2012)

last minute editing...
hope I can make it


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2012)

Literally last minute stuff. (it _only_ took 6 hours)
It has little to do with cubing but it was fun.
I also get to show off by (relatively small) collection of cubes. 

Enjoy!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

THE POLL IS NOW UP


----------



## mycube (Jan 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Currently at 9 entries. There is 10.5 hours left to submit entries. I'm currently waiting on mycube's through email, when I will upload it to youtube (he can't upload videos)
> 
> Just a quick question though, should I put the poll up around half an hour before midnight, or the next day?


 
I hate my uncertainty -.- **** i forgot that video -.- sorry


----------

